# Hello from PA



## Brian Fischer (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello all. My name is Brian Fischer(Duh!). I've kept many mantids and have been a long time lurker on these forums until now. I'm also a big time reptile/amphibian keeper and keep Green Tree Pythons, Amazonian Vine Snakes, Asian Vine Snakes, and Dart Frogs currently. I hope to expand and start a couple colonies of a few mantis species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello and welcome Brain!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 19, 2007)

welcome


----------

